# Wie mache ich ein Pop-up-Fenster



## Iwein (6. Februar 2002)

Kann mir ma jemand sagen wie ich ein ordentliches Pop-up-Fenster machen kann?


----------



## Psyclic (6. Februar 2002)

su-ch-fu-nk-ti-on....SUCHFUNKTION....SUCHE !!!!!!


die frage wurd ja erst 30000³ mal gestellt...

UND SCHAUT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL IN DIE TUTORIALS bevor ihr was fragt


----------



## Sovok (6. Februar 2002)

oder http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/faq.htm#popup_groesse


----------

